# ICD 10 PCS- Abdominal Aortography with lower extremity Angiography



## Sans_Gen (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi,

There is a confusion regarding to code for Abdominal Aortography with lower extremity Angiography. Physicain performed abdominal aortogram with bilateral lower extremity angiography using optitray 350 contrast.
 I found a single code with the description - B41D1ZZ- Fluoroscopy of aorta and bilateral LE arteries using low osmolar contrast
My doubt is this code states Fluoroscopy of aorta which means the entire aorta should be visualized ( From Ascending to Abdominal aorta) or even a part of it visualized can be considered to code. In my case it is only Abdominal aorta.
Otherwise Can I report it with separate codes such as,
B4101ZZ-Fluoroscopy of Abdominal aorta using low osmolar contrast
B41G1ZZ-Fluoroscopy of LT LE arteries using low osmolar contrast
B41F1ZZ-Fluoroscopy of RT LE arteries using low osmolar contrast.

Kindly help me on this.....

Sathya


----------

